# Meeting a Cane Corso and some funny (Image heavy)



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

First the funny, why ever dog could be named sting. 









Then the cane corso, about 24-27inches at the withers, and near 130pounds. Also on a side note me and the owner were not more than 10 feet or so from our dogs.





































And the owners wife with the cane corso, good way to see his head.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Great pics! Love corsos!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome pics!!! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Good looking dog. I'm a fan of the Corsos as well. Too big for my little house though. LOL!
Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looks just like my buddy's Corso, except he doesnt have clipped ears


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

good looking dogs!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Great pix and thanks for finally sharing! I've waited all weekend to see these pix lol. 
Side Note: I didn't get any good pix of the moon... my poor little camera doesn't zoom far enough, but maybe once I get some film for that SLR I landed, I'll get some decent shots on the next full moon.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great pics. I love corso's they look so regal. both dogs are sweet looking , love the color on yours.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Great pics.. 
the corso is gorgeous! He was really avoiding looking at the camera ..lol


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I had a Corso when I first moved out of my parents;
his heart failed on him though;
He was a rescue and I was aware he had a heart murmur & irregular beat.

He was a good dog for the short year I owned him;
Here are some pics.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

I like brindle pattern on him, first one i've seen that way.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! I love cane corso's


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

*Cane corso*

Beautiful dogs!!!


----------

